# R15-100 0x1194: Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-100: 0x1194
National rollout for this version began 4/2/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124674

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> R15-100: 0x1194
> National rollout for this version began 4/2/08.
> 
> Stuart this will not over ride my 0x1206 version will it?


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

The use of the Prev button to toggle back and forth between live and recorded shows works again. The caveat of this is if you catch up to real-time (without triggering the bump back to the other tuner - which is still happening if you're fast-forwarding too fast) on the recorded show, the prev button will not take you back to the other tuner - instead it takes you back to a waypoint that was set somewhere along the recorded show. I'm guessing this is a side-effect of the band-aid used to fix this.

The new option to "resume" found in the more info screen of a recording gets confused and can behave in the same way that the prev button does when you catch up to real-time (mentioned above). 

Some menus are much much faster responding, while others seem to hesitate.

I am not sure if the (R)) bug is fixed in the guide or not. Some of my series recordings are no longer showing the icon incorrectly, while others still have it on every instance in the guide - that might be a flaw in the guide data for all I know.

I had hoped for the 30 second skip, but alas, it's still absent.

It's too early to confirm the stability, but it would be difficult for this version to be any less stable than the previous version. 

Minor flaws, in all. This update is much more welcome than the last one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bbanks69 said:


> R15-100: 0x1194
> National rollout for this version began 4/2/08.
> 
> Stuart this will not over ride my 0x1206 version will it?


As long as you don't force a DL outside of a CE download window for the R15-100, you will retain your 0x1206 version.

Disclaimer: For those reading this post and wondering what a CE is, please check out the DirecTV - Cutting Edge forum.

- Merg


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I got mine on march 24th


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Jan 3, 2008)

jbronson said:


> The use of the Prev button to toggle back and forth between live and recorded shows works again. The caveat of this is if you catch up to real-time (without triggering the bump back to the other tuner - which is still happening if you're fast-forwarding too fast) on the recorded show, the prev button will not take you back to the other tuner - instead it takes you back to a waypoint that was set somewhere along the recorded show. I'm guessing this is a side-effect of the band-aid used to fix this.
> 
> Minor flaws, in all. This update is much more welcome than the last one.


Hmm... My unit says it got the update on the 2nd, but my Prev button does not toggle between live and recorded shows. On the other hand, it no longer tunes to channel 201 if I haven't tuned to more than one channel after powering on the receiver.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

While watching a live program, now have a great deal of trouble
trying to rewind to re-watch a previous scene.

It hardly works!

Ugh!


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

GP245 said:


> While watching a live program, now have a great deal of trouble
> trying to rewind to re-watch a previous scene.
> 
> It hardly works!
> ...


This problem happend to me right after getting the update. I pressed the red button to reboot and it fixed the problem.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

bjdotson said:


> This problem happend to me right after getting the update. I pressed the red button to reboot and it fixed the problem.


Thanks, will try that tonight!


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

in this latest upgrade, you can now save 10 episodes of a given series, in addition to the previous 5 or unlimited.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

GP245 said:


> Thanks, will try that tonight!


Well, doing a red button reset has helped. But my being able to control rewind while watching a show

live isn't as smooth and effortless as it had been.

Have noticed another annoying problem.

I have tried many times to enter my correct Lat. and Long., but the R15-100 won't accept them. I continue to get a message that the the entries are not Valid.

I then will use the alternate by entering my Zip Code. I do that and in a few hours, I'll notice that the Zip Code information is gone and the receiver keeps reverting to 56 degrees North, 173 degrees West.

This location, according to my trusty atlas, appears to be near the Aleutian Islands!

I do live on an island - but it's Manhattan Island!

I can remember when a previous "fix" would tell me that by way of the time of day, I was in London!

I'm not an engineer, but - the R15 has been around for a while, in fact, I understand it's no longer being manufactured. Why can't they get things right?

I have my R15-100 for less than a year, got it last June. The first one didn't work, had to be replaced. I am now on my 6th software version. It's great to improve performance and to correct previous problems, but this is all very strange to me.


----------



## JimP (Jan 3, 2005)

Another issue with 0x1194 we are having is trying to watch a show while it is being recorded. When we go to List and select Play, it may start at the the current time or at the start of the buffer which could be an hour before the start of the selected program. Also, the 15 minute advance works randomly - sometimes it will and sometimes it wont.


----------

